# Arizona feral Pigeon



## just4phun (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi,

I have a feral pigeon that I raised -- he's about a month and a half old. You can see his photos here:
http://community.webshots.com/user/just4phun 

I really love the little guy, but I work long hours and travel a lot, and I really can't give him as much love and attention as he needs. It would also be nice if he could find a home with other pigeons. I'm in Tucson AZ and would like to find a home for him somewhere nearby.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is such a cute little one! Thank you for taking such good care of him, if I lived close by I would take him, but I live in Florida!. I'm sure someone will come along who lives closer!.......Treesa


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

I would love to take your little pigeon. I've also sent you an email.
I'm in Scottsdale AZ and will be taking in a flightless rescue pigeon this Friday so he would have a friend. I'm listed on this chat site as pigeoninalawnchair.

Penny


----------

